# Graukeil- / Normfarbtafel in Photoshop....



## legio_x (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Für mein Studium soll ich ein Stillleben Foto digital machen. Um die Farbechtheit am Monitor und auf dem Ausgedrucktem später zu kontrollieren, ist es notwendig am Rand eine leiste Referenzfarben enthalten (Graukeil oder Normfarbtafel...)

Wie stelle ich das in Photoshop am besten an, solche eine Tafel zu fertigen?!


----------



## McAce (29. Dezember 2004)

Hier bist du nit deiner Frage richtig in dem anderenscheinst du nicht so gut aufgehoben worden zu sein, oder?  (per Zufall bei Google gefunden)

Also ich würde mir ein neues rechteckiges Dokument
(300dpi sollten schon sein wegen dem Druck der rest ist ermessenssache) 
erstellen und dort in äquidistanten Abständen 
Hilfslinien setzen, damit fällt das maskieren mit der Rechteckmaske leichter.
Dann auf einer neuen Ebene einfach eine Referenzfarbe in den maskierten bereich füllen,
dann die Maske um eine Hilflinie verschieben und auf der nächsten Ebene die nächste Farbe füllen u.s.w

Oder ganz einfach das PDF hier Downloaden

http://www.fo.fh-koeln.de/dozenten/ruelberg/FMT/FMT-Folien-Kap2.pdf

dann in PS unter Datei=> importieren => PDF Bild  das gedownloadete PDF auswählen und die Bilder auswählen die du brauchst.

In diesem PDF ist eine Normfarbtafel und ein Graukeil, wie das nun mit der Farbechtheit weiß ich nicht.

Ich denke aber selber machen ist besser, dann hat man´s mal gemacht und so lang dauert´s auch nicht.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (2. Januar 2005)

*Schwarzmaler und Weißabgleich*

Also,

so einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Der Graukeil soll als Referenz für die Reproduktion dienen, denn er zeigt "DAS DA ist Weiß und DAS DA am anderen Ende ist Schwarz".
Die Abstufungen dazwischen müssen alle noch erkennbar sein, sonst ist das Foto offensichtlich falsch belichted worden, nämlich über- oder unterbelichted.
Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass der Farbkeil, der im Sujet (der Bildkomposition) untergebracht ist auch genormte Helligkeitsstufen hat. Wenn man also eine x-beliebigen Ausdruck mit ein paar grauen Klötzchen drauf ins Bild hält und mitfotografiert, ist das nicht gerade optimal.
Denn wer kann sagen, ob der verwendete Drucker die Stufen des Graukeils auch richtig ausgibt, also nicht zu helle oder zu dunkle Balken liefert?
Da solltest Du schon einen ordentlichen Graukeil verwenden. Frag' doch einfach freundlich bei einem Fotografen/einer Fotografin nach; erklär Deine Aufgabe und bitte, Dir eine Profi-Farbtafel bzw. Graukeil leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenn er oder sie nicht nicht helfen will, dann geh' halt schulterzuckend zu einem anderen.


----------

